# Can Mourning Doves and Ringneck Doves...



## pdpbison

Hi everyone, 


Was just wondering...kind of an academic question...

Does anyone now whether Mourning Doves, and Ring Neck Doves, can be disposed to pair up to produce viable offspring?


If say, a Ring Neck Hen and a Mourning Dove male were to find eachother in the same surrounds and felt the desire to make a Nest and so on?


Thanks!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Pidgey

The more likely scenario is that one will be shortly in mourning after having rung the other's neck, though.

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks

Pidgey said:


> The more likely scenario is that one will be shortly in mourning after having rung the other's neck, though.
> 
> Pidgey



Pidgey...that's not a nice play on words!!  Baaad Pidgey...


----------



## pdpbison

Pidgey said:


> The more likely scenario is that one will be shortly in mourning after having rung the other's neck, though.
> 
> Pidgey



Hi Pigey,


Well...I was just wondering...

Saw some Ring Neck Doves needing a home the other day, and I did not letm myself feel tempted since I am primarily rehabing of course and not wishing to gather House-Birds!

But, the Ring Necks did not seem much smaller really than Mourning Doves...so...got me wondering. The Ring Necks were Hens, and my two Mouring Doves are almost certainly males.

Do you think they would fight then?

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Poofybird

pdpbison said:


> But, the Ring Necks did not seem much smaller really than Mourning Doves...so...got me wondering. The Ring Necks were Hens, and my two Mouring Doves are almost certainly males.
> 
> Do you think they would fight then?
> 
> Phil
> Las Vegas


Do you mean the ringnecks did not seem much bigger (not smaller)? Because Ringnecks are quite a bit bigger than mourning doves.


----------



## pdpbison

Hi Shirin, 


Sorry, I mean the Ring Necks seemes slightly smaller than 'my' Mourning Doves.

If the Ring Necks tend to run larger, maybe the ones I saw were rather young yet...

But, even still, any ideas on how they'd get along?

Just wondering academically...


Thanks!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## mr squeaks

Hopefully, someone will be along to answer your question, Phil.

We have Ring Necks, Mourning and White Wing Doves here. For some reason, only White Wings and Mourning doves feed on my balcony. I never see the Ring Necks except in other areas around.

The White Wings seem the biggest and most aggressive bullies - at least the ones who seem attracted to my seed feeder! Mournings are next in size. The Rings I have seen tend to be the smallest. They are also the only ones I have ever heard laugh! Soooo funny!


----------



## JGregg

Apparently ringnecks can mate with mourning doves and produce offspring, though their infertile so you can only have an F1 generation. 

http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/Articles/hybrids.htm


----------



## pdpbison

Hi JGregg,


Hmmmm!

Thank you...interesting...


While the list ( the link takes one to ) does not make mention of Mourning Dove - Common Pigeon hybrids, I do seem to recall such being known...but I do not recall anything being said of their reproductive viability as hybrids...

Always an interesting matter...hybrids...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

pdpbison said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> Was just wondering...kind of an academic question...
> 
> Does anyone now whether Mourning Doves, and Ring Neck Doves, can be disposed to pair up to produce viable offspring?
> 
> 
> If say, a Ring Neck Hen and a Mourning Dove male were to find eachother in the same surrounds and felt the desire to make a Nest and so on?
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Phil
> Las Vegas


 I have seen a case of a Homing pigeon and a Ring Neck Dove going through the various mating rituals, but I don't know if any offspring were actually produced. I do know that Homing x Mouning Doves have reproduced. So my guess is, it is possible, although when the genes line up, they will cause the offspring to be sterile.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

JGregg said:


> Apparently ringnecks can mate with mourning doves and produce offspring, though their infertile so you can only have an F1 generation.
> 
> http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/Articles/hybrids.htm



Wow...that is a heck of a link. I never knew that someone actually attempted all those crosses, and I didn't know there were so many varietys of doves. It just goes to show, that when you think you have amassed some knowlede on the subject, it turns out that I know so very little after all.


----------



## pdpbison

Hi Warren, 


I know, that is a heck of a List there!


One gets the impression these experiments were done at least 90 years ago...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Nuke

*Hybrids*

Hi,
Hybridizing wild doves of anykind should not be practiced,only for research studies like what that list is about...One should strive to raise birds that are pure to their wild form.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

Nuke said:


> Hi,
> Hybridizing wild doves of anykind should not be practiced,only for research studies like what that list is about...One should strive to raise birds that are pure to their wild form.


 What exactly does "Pure to the wild form" really mean ? And why exactly should this practice not be done ? I sort of have some family ties to the farming community, and the practice is done quite a bit in this area, since mules are used a lot by the Amish community.


----------



## Nuke

I am not talking about farm animals or poultry.If someone has a collection of wild or exotic animals and birds they should keep them genetically pure like there supposed to be unless someone is reaserching them and needs hybrids.
For example,if you had a pair of triangular spotted pigeons and a pair of olive pigeons,or if you had a pair of squatter pigeons and a pair of spinifex pigeons you would be best off not interbreeding them.Wild hybrid birds are worth nothing.


----------



## pdpbison

Nuke said:


> Hi,
> Hybridizing wild doves of anykind should not be practiced,only for research studies like what that list is about...One should strive to raise birds that are pure to their wild form.



Yea...

Makes sense to me...

Really, there is probably no justification fot it even under the umbrella of 'research' for that matter.

Or if such were to occur incidentally, it might be forgivable...

But I myself would not coerce it to happen, nor oblige it...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pdpbison

Nuke said:


> I am not talking about farm animals or poultry.If someone has a collection of wild or exotic animals and birds they should keep them genetically pure like there supposed to be unless someone is reaserching them and needs hybrids.
> For example,if you had a pair of triangular spotted pigeons and a pair of olive pigeons,or if you had a pair of squatter pigeons and a pair of spinifex pigeons you would be best off not interbreeding them.Wild hybrid birds are worth nothing.



Well, to my mind, the question of 'worth' - if in this context it means value in a market place - is not at all the consideration, but, rather, one's respects to the viability or Life of the resulting hybrids or as-may-be, is...

And or what sort of Wild or captive Life 'they' shall have for being crosses...


Incidental innocent cross-breeding can happen, and it is their business if it does...the offsprings might be perfectly well suited to manage Life nicely in the Wild or in partial or complete domesticity.

I am not a 'breeder' nor do I interfere with the Mate choices 'my' Birds may elect for themselves...the Birds I have are either non-releaseable feral or Wild ones, or pro-tem convelesents pending recovery and release...or, released Birds who were adults to begin with who elected to come 'back' and live here with their mates, or who found mated here prior to release and came back together.

But, my original quiry was about my two Mourning Doves, who are both males, and who of their own accord elected to live here...and at times I have either seen or been offered 'Pet' Doves of the Ring Neck kind and other kinds, so, I was just sort of wondering academically...what might happen 'if'a couple other species Dove Hens were to live here too, and...


Best wishes!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## threasha

I my self am no great breeder of birds. My experience lays only in that I have owned finches, parakeets, and have rescued adult wild birds of various species from my cats as a child. I do also have experience with reptiles, and fish. 

From What I have observed of fish species living together.... dwarf african cichlids to be more exact. If species are kept seperate, they will not mate--naturally because they are seperated. When there are mixed species in a tank, but each has it's own cooresponding species as a mate, again they will not breed, however if you have only a select number of males to females, and one specie has no mate other than that of another specie, they are tempted, and often will hybridize.

As for birds in an aviary scenario for instance. That would akin them to a tank. They have no other choice of a mate, if they so desire to breed, and will most likely seek out a good looking candidate. If your "would-be" pets were seperated from the feral Mourning doves you can safely assume nothing will happen. 
If you were to allow the ringnecks to socialize out in your yard or in free-flight, I myself would doubt very highly that the two species would see one another as a possible mate. However as stated above, if both species were to be confined with no distractions, as you can see from that web-site inter-breeding has been documented, than in that case they probably wouldn't mind getting better acquainted.

thats my 2 cents.


----------



## ilikepigeons

*doves*

i don't think it matters. they both are doves (birds). they should be able to reproduce. i have some myself. the only difference is there are spots on the morning dove wings, the morning doves cooing is different from the ring neck, and like you said the ring is smaller on the morning doves neck. my father in-law breeds them together and they're fine. somehow all the imbreed birds lay their eggs in a clump and they take turns sitting on them (sometimes together) plus feeding their youngs together also. if you touch their eggs or move them (separate them) none of the doves would sit on them anymore. sometimes one female would lay up to 4 or 5 eggs too. and yea morning doves can't be kept with pigeons. the pigeons would disturb the morning dove from sitting on its eggs. for some reason the pigeons would distroy the morning doves eggs and constently pluck the morning dove bald. no birds died though. 
http://pets.webshots.com/album/554001070dAIoSo?start=0


----------



## TAWhatley

ilikepigeons said:


> i don't think it matters. they both are doves (birds). they should be able to reproduce. i have some myself. the only difference is there are spots on the morning dove wings, the morning doves cooing is different from the ring neck, and like you said the ring is smaller on the morning doves neck. my father in-law breeds them together and they're fine. somehow all the imbreed birds lay their eggs in a clump and they take turns sitting on them (sometimes together) plus feeding their youngs together also. if you touch their eggs or move them (separate them) none of the doves would sit on them anymore. sometimes one female would lay up to 4 or 5 eggs too. and yea morning doves can't be kept with pigeons. the pigeons would disturb the morning dove from sitting on its eggs. for some reason the pigeons would distroy the morning doves eggs and constently pluck the morning dove bald. no birds died though.
> http://pets.webshots.com/album/554001070dAIoSo?start=0


Hi, Ilikepigeons .. while it is possible for different species to mate and produce young, this is not common nor desirable.

One female would NOT lay 4 or 5 eggs .. that's just out of the question .. a clutch is two eggs .. two females together might have four eggs but not one female unless you are letting the eggs be there for a good long time. Yes, doves should not be kept with pigeons .. it's too dangerous for the doves.

Terry


----------



## Nuke

Doves cannot be kept with any domesticated variety of pigeons ,however doves can live in harmony with wild type pigeons in the same aviary,(when i say wild type i dont mean wild rock doves, i mean pigeons like band tailed,white crowned,tri spotted,and other wild specie of pigeon.)
If one owns mourning doves then you have to have a FFWS special purpose gamebird permit for wild type columbiformes.
Why someone would want to hybridize to different specie of dove i have no idea and i have never in my life heard of a dove to lay that many eggs.


----------



## RussianRoller

*Mourning Doves/Ringneck Doves*

*Ya I've seen some Mourning Dove/Ringneck Dove hybrids, or crossbreeds, They are messed up, they have Crooked feet.*


----------

